# Thule Revolver vs. Yakima Swing Daddy



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just got a new SUV with a 2" hitch and am on the market for a Hitch mount bike rack. I need to carry at least 3 bikes for the family....and since we will be using this on trips I thought the Swing away feature would be great. There are two out there that I know of...The Thule 964 Revolver and the Yakima Swing Daddy 2. Any pros and/or cons for one or both of these? Thanks in advance for any input you may have!

Mike
----


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Hurry up and check your PM's Yakama Full Swing 4 for $199. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

both racks have their merits and it's pretty hard to say one way or the other which rack is better.
from a construction standpoint, i like the yakima swingdaddy. it's beefier and sits a little taller than the revolver. i feel this is important especially when travelling on rougher roads with dips, etc. where you could potentially bottom out.

i would say that loading the bikes is really coke vs. pepsi. the swingdaddy's cradles will move out of the way easier to load the first bike all the way on , while the thule no-sway cages can get in the way some, but are removable.

the swing away mechanism on the thule revolver is a little bit nicer, and here's why i say that. both racks have a safety pin that can keep the rack from swinging back into the car when it's fully swung out. picture parking on unlevel ground. the thule revolver has a storage position for this pin, so you only need to move it in or out when you actually need it. 
yakima has made it so that every time you want to swing the rack in or out, you need to remove that pin. on the swingdaddy, the pin is attached to the rack with a cheap plastic pin which we usually remove and rivit down. the thule revolver already has that pin rivited to the rack.

the yakima has a bottle opener built in to the end of the bike arms, which works well...isn't that good enough reason to buy one?


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I was leaning towards the Yakima....and hearing about the built in bottle opener has solidified my decision!!! Just kidding.... it seems they are both good racks...I'll have to keep my eyes open for some holiday specials!

Mike
----


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

take a look at your inbox...i just sent you a p.m. with some worthwhile info about the swingdaddy.


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys...here is a quick update. I decided to go with the Yakima SwingDaddy. I also want to recommend Scott at Cracksandracks to anyone who is shopping for a new bike rack. He was able to supply me with great info to help me make an informed decision. Then he helped me get a great deal! Thanks Scott!


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Another update...I have had the Yakima SwingDaddy for a couple weeks now....what a great hitch-mount rack! If you drive an SUV and ever want to get into the back of your vehicle without having to take all the bikes off the rack this is the rack for you! It effortlessly swings out of the way with all the bikes loaded on it. It also has a hitch pin lock, locking cable to lock the bikes if you go in a store or something.... The rack is also VERY sturdy and solid. Its a little pricey but Scott at Cracksandracks.com gave me a great mtbr member discount! Check this rack out if you think you might want the swingaway feature!


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

Great thread and thanks for the info. I'm in the market for a new rack and am considering the Thule and Yakima just like you. Do you have any pictures to post?


----------



## gpiotras (Mar 18, 2010)

Mike - What type of deal did you get on your Yakima?
Scott - Are there any special promotions coming up soon? Need a new swingdaddy (got rearended last week and the 4 months old swingdaddy got destroyed!)


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

10% below retail plus free shipping everyday. yakima has strict minimum pricing, and 10% below is it....you could try ebay for used? 
find it cheaper? http://www.cracksandracks.com/price-beater-and-price-protection-guarantee-a-23.html


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd go with CracksandRacks! I bought a Yakima hold up from them a month or two ago and it is money. Great dudes to work with and the ease of doing business is priceless.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

thank you guys...
we're a dedicated group of lifestylers who ski hard in the winter, and ride hard in the summer and work hard in between.


----------



## MountainMan2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Also looking at bike racks that swing away*

Hello,

I've been looking for a good trailer hitch mounted bike rack that will swing away from the rear hatch of my SUV. The rear window does not open and I would really like to get access to gear in the back without removing the bikes. Especially since my gf seems incapable of planning 10 minutes ahead and always has me pack something she urgently needs in the back!

Hence the Thule Revolver and Yakima SwingDaddy look attractive. Just found this thread on google and it matched exactly my question! I didn't really see any other options.

So, I guess the consensus here is that the Yakima rack is better? It would be nice to have more detail on the pros and cons. Especially if someone has used both.

The reviews on Amazon and REI are pretty mixed on both racks. I guess fold out racks are not a mature product area as people seem to consistently report similar problems with both models (scratched bikes, inability to hold 4 bikes, bad system for holding in the swing arm, etc).

If anyone can suggest a good place to buy these racks at a great price, please let me know. An email will work best.

Thanks!


----------



## Aflick (Aug 3, 2010)

Are there any updated recommendations for bike racks? I am looking for a hitch mounted rack to hold 4 bikes. I really want to be able to access the back of my 4runner so I have been leaning towards the swingdaddy. Is the extra weight worth it or should I go with a lower end rack that folds down? Most of the time I will be using the rack for local Saturday AM rides.

Also, anyone know of any places that sell these racks for a great price? If not, I guess I will wait for REI's next 20% off sale.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

read the above thread....we'd love to help you out.

check out our facebook page...
http://www.facebook.com/cracksracks

great value, on either of the 2 racks.


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

I bought a Yakima Holdup from Scott and Cracksandracks, and couldn't be happier. I have a BMW X3 and the fold back feature works great for getting stuff in and out of the back without removing the bikes. 

I use it for road bikes, 26 in mtn bikes with 2.35 width tires and 29er mtn bikes and it fits all of them no problem. Plus, it has a beer bottle opener on the back

I don't have the four bike attachment, but for two bikes it is money. 

Scott gave me a great deal and worked with me on shipping, so I would recommend shopping with him.

Zach


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

I've had the Thule Revolver for 2 years now and comparied with the SwingDaddy - even brought back to where I bought it after a couple of montths to see if I wanted to exchange for the SwingDaddy. Some other pros and cons to consider

Cradle & Straps:
- Thule carrying straps have more flexibility in their placement; can be attached inboard or outboard of the cradle, which makes a big difference if you are using a frame bar for a non-traditional frame with a swooping top tube such as a women's or DH bike.
- Thule cradles are fixed in their position on the arms but the anti-sway cups can be removed.
- Thule cradles, despite having a tough rubber lining, scratched up all frames that were directly in contact. (i ended up slipping on 4 old socks cut down to fit on the cradles to protect against frame scratches.)
- Yakima cradles can slide up and down the arm increasing or decreasing clearance between bikes. But if you are carrying more than 2 bikes, this may not be an advantage since increasing the spacing between 2 bikes decreases the spacing with the third bike.
- Yakima straps attach inboard only. I have a bike with a child's seat on the rear rack that acts as a sail for strong cross winds. Inboard attachment points are less able to secure lateral movement than outboard attachment points. I have also found a few situations where I needed to use both inboard and outboard attachment points depending on the frame.

Rack Height:
- Thule rack sits lower and can be an issue for this vehicles with lower hitch mounts. Bikes tend to sit lower and their tires can rub against aggressive speed bumps or steeper driveway ramps, particularly those bikes near the rear most cradle. This can also be an issue for those bikes that need a frame bar attachment as these effectively move your top tube up to just beneath your headset and saddle, effectively lowering the ground clearance for your tires. With some innovation I have been able to sit the frame bars lower so that the bike sits higher though.
- the lower sitting Thule rack also offers an advantage by allowing you to see better out the rear window. 
- Yakima rack sits higher and increases clearance for the rack and bikes for speed bumps, steep driveway ramps and undulating terrain especially w/4 bikes.
- Yakima rack sits higher and can decrease rear window visibility as the rack and bikes are more lined up with your rear view.

Revolving Arm:
- As mentioned above with the hitch pins between the Thule and Yakima
- both racks use a screw type knob to secure the 2 sections of the swing arm together. The action of screwing and unscrewing to swing the rack in & out can actually be a little annoying sometimes, like when you have something in your hand that can't be placed on the ground when its wet or muddy. The Yakima knob is a little larger on one end that facilitates turning this knob with one hand. 

Locking Cable:
- Thule cable is 2 piece with one end needing to be secure with a built in strap; otherwise it slips out of the arm and drags along the road, which due to the soft metal, erodes and then is unable to lock.
- Yakima cable is one piece is slides from the back end so has a much lower tendency to slip and drag.
- both cables are thin though and really aren't great locks in any event.

Bottle opener:
- Thule's wrench for the hitch pin has a bottle opener built-in and as I keep this in the glove box is handy for use even when the rack is not on.
- Yakima has a bottle opener built right onto the rack and has a much higher cool factor.

At the end of the day the make or break it for me is the height of the hitch for your vehicle. If its low go with the Yakima; if its high (like on a Grand Cherokee) go with the Thule. Also b/c most of my bikes do not have a straight top tube I am thinking neither of these racks are a great option and may be looking at a platform rack that holds the bikes at the wheels as a replacement. Getting non-straight top tube bikes onto either the Revolver or SwingDaddy is a bit of a pain and at times can be like playing tetris.


----------



## d720 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Using a swing away rack with a multipurpose ball mount*

Hi guys,

Looking for some advice. I'm interested in carrying at least 4 bikes while towing a light trailer. I was looking at the Swagman XP 4 Towing Rack, but since my car's rear door opens to one side instead of up, I'm pretty sure I'll only be able to get the door half way open, even when the rack is folded down, which will make getting things into the back of the car very awkward.

That's when I decided the best rack for my type of car would be the Yakima Swingdaddy, but since I need to tow a light trailer at the same time, I thought of getting the Curt D-210 Multipurpose Ball Mount to use with the rack and a trailer. I asked two different vendor websites if this setup would work, one site told me the rack and ball mount are compatible, while another site told me that the ball mount is not designed to hold that much weight.

This setup would solve all my problems, so I don't want to dismiss it without getting a third opinion.

My question is, in your experience, could I use the Swingdaddy with the Curt Multipurpose Ball Mount and tow a light trailer?

I appreciate any insight you may have to offer.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

I would check directly with Curtis for their thoughts. Seems that the MP ball mount was meant to provide a reciever tube for a bike rack and give the ability to tow. The reciever tube is 2" meaning they designed it for the burlier racks as the 2 bike racks tend to be 1 and whatever inch. And the swingdaddy is about 30-40 lbs more than a typical 2" receiver 4-bike rack? Unless those 4 bikes you are carrying are heavy-duty DH bikes with battery packs, I'd be surprised if Curtis said it wouldn't be able to handle that extra weight.


----------



## d720 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt response. Coincidentally, I emailed Curt a few minutes after my previous post.

I agree that the MP ball mount should be able to handle the setup. It has a tongue weight rating of 600 lbs, the rack itself weighs 48 pounds, all four bikes are about 136 lbs. That leaves me with a comfortable margin of about 416 lbs available for trailer tongue weight plus any additional downward force if I hit a bump. But I guess I'll have to wait to see what the guys at Curt have to say.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

d720 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for some advice. I'm interested in carrying at least 4 bikes while towing a light trailer. I was looking at the Swagman XP 4 Towing Rack, but since my car's rear door opens to one side instead of up, I'm pretty sure I'll only be able to get the door half way open, even when the rack is folded down, which will make getting things into the back of the car very awkward.
> 
> ...


You might consider using something like this Valley Double Hitch "multi-use ball mount"










I use one on my rig to haul my family's bikes and tent trailer with a modified Thule Ridgeline rack. Couple of anti-rattle hitch pins and it should work just fine for you with either a Revolver or Swing Daddy.


----------



## d720 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, it's very similar to the Curt MP Ball Mount and should work too. Interestingly, when I asked the guys at Yakima about this, this was their reply:

"Sorry, we don't recommend using an adapter like the Curt D210 Multipurpose Ball Mount to use one of our racks. Use of a hitch adapter is not recommended because it would increase leverage against the rack and hitch and lack anti-wobble features of installing our rack directly into the receiver. Should you decide to use one anyway, be advised that stability and capacity will be reduced. In addition it would void your warranty."

I then asked if stability could be improved if I used an additional anti-wobble device between the hitch and the adapter, and they replied that it would probably improve stability but it would still not be covered under their warranty.

Customer service at Curt told me that the bike rack + bikes should not exceed 100 lbs. So that means I can only take 2 bikes at the most if using their adapter.

In the end I decided to buy the Thule Revolver instead of the Yakima Swingdaddy because of the greater weight capacity, but I still haven't gotten an answer from them regarding my question about using it with MP ballmounts.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep us posted b/c I like the adaptor for the Revolver only for raising it's height and keeping the bike's tires from dragging against the road/trail when the car is on an incline as a result of the low location of my hitch on my vehicle.


----------



## d720 (Feb 5, 2011)

It'll be a few months before I buy the trailer and adapter, but I'll definitely let you know how it goes.


----------



## ETAV8R (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone here use this type of rack and do offroading/expedition type trips with their vehicles?


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Not me, but between the Revolver and Swing Daddy, the latter gives better departure angle clearance. What type of feedback are you looking for offroading? The straps on both racks provide some play in the frames so your frames will be bucking depending on how fast and how undulating your terrain is.


----------



## singewald (Aug 20, 2012)

*Thule Apex Swing-away on dirt roads*

The Thule website says this model is not to be used on dirt roads. Anybody have experience, comments or suggestions on this limitation? Planning to install on the back of our pick-up truck camper.


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

ETAV8R said:


> Does anyone here use this type of rack and do offroading/expedition type trips with their vehicles?


I own a off road lifted vehicle, but only tried it with older version of Thule's hitch mount racks. It rocked back and fourth quit a bit to the point where I was really concerned. This might be due to my vehicle's lifted and running on 33" tires.

Planning on getting the SwingDaddy soon (as soon as I find a good deal) and will post the results on off roading.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

ETAV8R said:


> Does anyone here use this type of rack and do offroading/expedition type trips with their vehicles?


There is too much play on either rack where it inserts into the hitch; the rack and your bikes will be bouncing with every bump.

I believe Kuat and MWE racks offer a clamp that tightens the part inserted into the hitch. MWE also offers different hitch attachment risers that can increase the departure angle.


----------

